# Formosa Orchids



## kiwi (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi,
I am thinking about buying flasks from Formosa Orchids but before I shell out a lot of money could I please get some advice from anyone else who has previously? Are they generally good quality and correctly labeled? Thanks for your help


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 25, 2014)

Ive bought from Hung Sheng before and the flasks were good. I note that Formosa uses the same flask code 'HS'1234 as Hung Sheng so maybe they are some how 'related'.
Have you contacted Sam Tsui?
The other flasks I recently saw were from Tokyo orchid nursery - best plants in flask Ive ever seen - huge!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Feb 25, 2014)

I think Trithor can provide some imput for you.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2014)

Formosa moving HS flasks, Ten Shin sell HS plants also.


----------



## polyantha (Feb 25, 2014)

I would buy from HS since Formosa sells most of their flasks but with higher prices as far as I know


----------



## kiwi (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I have decided that I will buy direct from Hung Sheng and skip the middle man. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 28, 2014)

good plan


----------



## s1214215 (Feb 28, 2014)

Formosa Orchids produces some flasks and resells for other nurseries, and that is why you seed codes for Hung Sheng, and others. I have found him to be very reliable, more so than some other sellers in Taiwan. Good size plants in flasks. The benifit of buying via Formosa is getting flasks from several sellers in the one order. If you want only HS flasks, then order direct. Actually I order from both and the mark up is very little. He does bulk orders from these nurseries and they sell to him at discount, so I guess thats how me makes his profit.

I have not bought from Sam, but my friends who have complained of the plants being too small and had to be reflasked. Well that's what they said.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 2, 2014)

I have purchased flasks from a variety of producers and resellers/agents in Taiwan. As has been already pointed out, a producer generally only sells their own flasks, while lists from agents have a host of different flasks from different breeders. Some of the lists can be quite daunting to try and wade through! On the whole I have found the flask quality to be good and certainly good value for money. The benefit of dealing with a agent is not only the broader list, but they do tend to be more attentive.
I have had both good and bad experiences dealing with Taiwan, but having said that, even a bad deal was still good value in retrospect. 
There are very few places in the world where you can get the same variety on offer, and I am sure that David will confirm (after perusing the paphs of TaiwanV) that their breeding stock is top drawer!


----------

